# Thinkpad T420 hw issues

## sDoky

Hi, I have few problems with gentoo on ThinkPad T420. First of all, the audio output on my docking station (this one) doesn't work. It just mutes the laptop speakers and ... silence. Another thing is that KVM doesn't work. qemu-kvm says that it is not allowed by bios, I don't see anything concerning that matter in the bios setup. I hope my kernel is properly configured for that (kernel config). I use kernel-3.0 vanilla (from kernel.org). I have also tried few other vanilla and gentoo branded kernels (release candidates of 3 and >=2.6.38). Nothing yet seems to solve these problems.

Thanks guys

----------

## DirtyHairy

I also have a T420, but no dock, so I cannot comment on this one. As for KVM: I think there is an option to control (switch on / off) the virtualization extensions in the bios, I'll have a look when I power cycle the machine next time. If you like, I can also try out KVM when I have a few minutes. Also, you can check /proc/cpuinfo; if virtualization is enabled, then you should see an entry "vmx" in the flags section.

----------

## sDoky

yeah, I have found the virtualization switch in bios. And for the sound output on dock ... probably gonna get some external usb sound card. It's worth few $.

----------

